# Altima Coupe Rear Bumper Removal



## xxhublahxx (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey out there I got this BIG dent in the passenger side rear bumper on the corner its about the size of an extended hand How do you remove the rear bumper from the car so I can reform the bumper. could anyone give me a schematic of the car or picture or instructions to what to do for this?

Thanks~~~


----------

